# How do you spend your Friday nite?



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2015)

The task at hand... a small coffin size box.






A couple of bookends. 





Bookends unpacked





Then more..





more..





finally.



.


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2015)

ohh wow what did you get?


----------



## Denver (Feb 21, 2015)

You're just being a tease by not telling us what they are...especially those two big ones.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 21, 2015)

Gorgeous! What are they?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

holy haul! 

looks like some sanderianum or maybe sand hybrids (Chi Hua Dancer?), some delenatii dunkels, some malipos, a bunch of phrags, and some other great stuff!!!! am i close?


----------



## Denver (Feb 21, 2015)

I was thinking sandies also. I'm on my phone so couldn't tell for sure but it looks like he got them from Hawaii...I'm always curious where plants come from as I'm always looking for new vendors to try.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry, yes you are Justin. A small commercial adventure since the wife has her own hair salon I think I can dress the plants up in a basket, moss etc and sell.
The two bookends are big plants of sanderianums. Which I plan on keeping but money always talks
4 Plants each of, venustum, dele dunkels, hainanense(buds), Phrag Fireworks, 3 Olaf Gruss(all bud), 2 Phrag Seymour Tower (bud), 4 Paul Parks X gardineri (1 bud), gardineri X sandie (bud), 2 Berenice (bud).

I was surprise to see so many spiked up plants. Only 7 where suppose to be.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

awesome. those sands look like the will be very nice. you should start watering them basically on the hour to push out the petals.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2015)

Sweet. Orchid Inn?


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2015)

omg sandies!!:drool::drool: If you ever sell a sandie or any orchid with sandie in the line send a pm my way!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2015)

OMG, Rick -- what beautiful plants!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2015)

Justin said:


> awesome. those sands look like the will be very nice. you should start watering them basically on the hour to push out the petals.


Seriously? every hour?


AdamD said:


> Sweet. Orchid Inn?


No, does Sam do whole sell?


Cat said:


> omg sandies!!:drool::drool: If you ever sell a sandie or any orchid with sandie in the line send a pm my way!


I'll keep you in mind.


SlipperFan said:


> OMG, Rick -- what beautiful plants!



Quintal did do me right don't think Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2015)

Quintal has great plants! My only complaint with them in the past was mislabeled plants. Maybe they've corrected that issue.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2015)

I haven't come across that issue but I am limited to slippers only. Not that slipper are immune.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah. I see the Hawaiian newspaper now. I believe Sam does wholesale, but the website has said 'list coming soon' for a few years...


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2015)

Please post pics of the blooms!!!!


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2015)

SK only a very cruel Texan could show these gorgeous
plants to people who are snowed-in and new plant short.
What a meanie!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2015)

Good acquisitions.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 22, 2015)

Seriously jealous here! Kind of promotes the need to buy, .....buy,BUY!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2015)

You are too funny Anglia.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2015)

That's an excellent idea Gary but my first thought is to sell. I'm giving a talk to the Galveston Society in March so I'll sell some stuff there. April the HOS has their show and of course if anyone is interested in anything here give me a PM. I'll come up with a price.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm missing something. What are you selling?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Dot. My intent is to sell any and all for a profit from this shipment then purchase more. Of course my primary interest was the sanderianums but everything has a price!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2015)

Aha! Too bad it is so darned cold here...


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 25, 2015)

A double spike sanderianum!! OMG!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 25, 2015)

If a box of orchids that big showed up at my house, I am pretty sure I would have to pack my bags!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Is your wife that strict? lol


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2015)

So, are they gone yet?


----------

